# 92 dohc Max cuts off



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

i have an 92 SE and i have gotten da tranney rebuiled, gaskets replaced, motor cleaned, new coil caps, new spark plugs, and it still tends to cut off when ur driving it. wat can u max guys tell me bout this. i was told i can have an shortage n da electrical system but who nows, im tired of spending money and hoping ive fixed da problem and turn around and it still doing da same thang.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

MAF sensor is a common culprit with this, but it's really hard to diagnose something like this without personally working on the car. 
it's a common problem though. go to maxima.org and search the 3rd gen forums there. lots of info on it.


----------

